# What's prompted his increased interest?



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

Hoping to shed some light...

My OH's libido seems to have increased dramatically of late. Now, he's always had a healthy drive, and we've been evenly matched. We had a bit of a dip the last couple of months right before and after we had our second child, but have gotten back into things. We were still intimate in other ways in that time.

I don't know why, and can't piece it all together exactly, so I hope this makes sense, but I can't help but think that his increased interest is not only because I can now get back into it, but a response from him to what has been going on in our lives. Does this happen, and if so, how does it work?

What I mean is that we have had a lot of discussion recently about whether he wants to get married (I was unsure he really did although he said he did.) We have talked through that and are both happy with how things are now, but I have a very strong sense that his increased interest is somehow related to this. He has also started commenting on our sex life more, his wants and desires, what he wants more of (oral) and things we used to do. He randomly commented last night as we were walking round the supermarket, that I did used to wear stockings and suspenders didn't I? Sounds odd- I did have to ask what got him thinking of that as we were picking up shopping!

Can anyone make any sense of this, or am I overanalysing and he's simply more interested now we're getting back into things post-baby?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a guy and he's been in a slump for a couple months. Naturally, he's interested in sex. If he wants to get married, he knows how to ask you. There really doesn't need to be a discussion about whether he wants to or not. If he hasn't spontaneously asked you, he doesn't want to (at least, he doesn't want to at this moment). He's talking about sex more cause he's been in a drought for two months. Probably thinks about sex all the time. Guys really aren't all that complicated.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> soooo..in short, be open and tell him what you like and how you feel as well. try a few new things. like oral on the couch, wear that dress he like or those jeans and those new "do-me" shoes.:smthumbup:



Yes-that will always work-be foreward and let him know what you want! He might give it to you in more ways than one!!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

He is a MAN, and sounds like a normal one at that. We had a "joke" memo going around work, saying that a model employee is one that lives a well rounded life and while on the job, dedicates his heart and soul to the task-when he isn't thinking about sex.
Usually when I talk to the W, it's about the mundane things, but then, out of the blue, I will tell her that I would like to see her in that sexy whateveritis, I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I believe you should be happy. Many couples don't communicate. Never. I believe that because he wants to stay (and perhaps marry you) he is now willing to fix stuff before going into marriage. You should embrace it, listen, do some of the stuff, see how he likes it and do the ones you feel comfortable with. However, don't forget to talk about what you like as well and have him do those too.

So... be happy, enjoy and communicate


----------

